# Example make.conf's problem.



## fender0107401 (Sep 1, 2010)

From /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf:


```
#SUP_UPDATE=
#
#SUP=            /usr/bin/csup
[color="Red"]#SUPFLAGS=       -g -L 2[/color]
#SUPHOST=        cvsup.uk.FreeBSD.org
#SUPFILE=        /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile
#PORTSSUPFILE=   /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile
#DOCSUPFILE=     /usr/share/examples/cvsup/doc-supfile
```

I think "-g" is redundant.

csup(1) do not support this option.

Why it is still listed in the example make.conf file?


```
> csup -g
Usage: csup [options] supfile
  Options:
    -1           Don't retry automatically on failure (same as "-r 0")
    -4           Force usage of IPv4 addresses
    -6           Force usage of IPv6 addresses
    -A addr      Bind local socket to a specific address
    -b base      Override supfile's "base" directory
    -c collDir   Subdirectory of "base" for collections (default "sup")
    -d delLimit  Allow at most "delLimit" file deletions (default unlimited)
    -h host      Override supfile's "host" name
    -i pattern   Include only files/directories matching pattern.
                   May be repeated for an OR operation.  Default is
                   to include each entire collection.
    -k           Keep bad temporary files when fixups are required
    -l lockfile  Lock file during update; fail if already locked
    -L n         Verbosity level (0..2, default 1)
    -p port      Alternate server port (default 5999)
    -r n         Maximum retries on transient errors (default unlimited)
    -s           Don't stat client files; trust the checkouts file
    -v           Print version and exit
    -z           Enable compression for all collections
    -Z           Disable compression for all collections
```

Someone told me that csup(1) supported this option before, but abandon it now(I am not sure about this).

Since I still run FreeBSD 8.0 release, I don't know whether 8.1 or current branch's example make.conf file still contains "-g" option.

I think maybe the corresponding developer forgot to update this example file.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2010)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> I think "-g" is redundant.
> 
> csup(1) do not support this option.
> 
> Why it is still listed in the example make.conf file?


Because cvsup does have that option. And cvsup was the way to do it before csup was added to the base.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 1, 2010)

In other words, the -g flag is in there for compatibility between cvsup and csup. It is silently ignored by csup.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 1, 2010)

On the flip side, now that csup has been added to the base for more than 1 major version, perhaps it's time to update the includes docs and examples to remove historical cruft?

Submitting doc PRs for this may be desirable, if for no other reason than starting the discussion.


----------



## fender0107401 (Sep 2, 2010)

I sent a report through http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html.

Seems the web page is more easy to use than send-pr(1).


----------

